# Wireless card and 802.11n



## punktt (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to setup my new wifi pci-e card. Everything works so fast, except 802.11n. I know that wireless card supports N. 


```
FreeBSD MinSys.lt 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon May  7 23:54:22 EEST 2   012     root@MinSys.lt:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```
Wireless card: TL-WN881ND - 300Mbps Wireless N

ifconfig wlan0


```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether a0:f3:c1:32:47:5c
        inet6 fe80::a2f3:c1ff:fe32:475c%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x9
        inet 192.168.5.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.5.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running
        ssid HAL9000 channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g) bssid a0:f3:c1:32:47:5c
        regdomain 32924 country CN indoor ecm authmode WPA privacy MIXED
        deftxkey 3 TKIP 2:128-bit TKIP 3:128-bit txpower 20 scanvalid 60
        protmode CTS wme burst dtimperiod 1 -dfs
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 16, 2013)

This wireless card have support on FreeBSD. To work, you need build the if_ath,  if_ath_pci and ath_rate_sample drivers in your kernel. See ath(4) for how to build it.

John Borwick explained how did the job in his blog in 9-STABLE version.


----------



## mmoll (Jan 16, 2013)

AFAIK, 802.11n is not supported in 9.X with ath, only in -CURRENT:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath(4)/80211n


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 16, 2013)

To avoid any misunderstanding, recompile your kernel using ath(4) drivers from HEAD or 9-STABLE branch.


----------



## sunny09 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi cpm@,
I'm having similar issue and following are the details:
FreeBSD Version: 12.0 RELEASE
Desktop: HP Compaq DC 7700 Small Factor
PCI Adapter: TL-WN881ND(RTL8192EE)









						HP Compaq with TL-WN881ND
					

Hi, I'm new to both FreeBSD & community. Please be patient with me.  I've a HP Compaq DC7700 small factor PC, installed FreeBSD OS. I've bought TL-WN881ND PCI express card, as my PC doesn't have one to connect to wifi. I did install on to my PC, but, can't install the drivers, as they are...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Can someone help me out on building the drivers. I'm a total noob. Thanks


----------



## scottro (Aug 7, 2020)

Note that the last post in this thread was from 2013, 7 years ago. You might want to start a new thread about your issue.  (I'd also suggest putting the RTL8192EE in the subject line, as this way, people with the card will be more likely to see and answer.).

Just putting freebsd rtl8192ee into a search engine brings up this thread, which is from this year. 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/wireless-card-compatibility-rtl8192ee-and-ndisgen.75769/


----------



## sunny09 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks scottro . I've added a message in that post as well.


----------

